# Ed the head



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Ed has some oral hygiene issues and what appears to be pink eye gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a Grim Vision alright!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it !!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I think he's handsome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Eye don't get it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool Krough...Ed rocks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice-as always


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Wow...very creepy


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

He needs visine for one eye and antibiotics for the other! Very creepy, nice job.:jol:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

A puss-filled occular cavity, why didn't I think of that? I'm so glad you don't use your powers for good, Krough, you rock!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job! Cool Krough!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I love him.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it winked it me!!!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

someone needs to give that poor guy a toothbrush! - lookin good man


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

indeed. the eyes have it. *grin* looks wonderfully gastly.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice vision Krough


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

ewwwwww! love it! very nice!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Twisted! Very creepy, Krough.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

ew. lol
As always, beautiful work Krough.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

If I had that vision wondering around inside my head, it would haunt me as I slept!

But you pull it together as a magnificent prop builder!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

It's all fun and games until someone puts an eye out...

Then it's just FUN!

Excellent job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWW! Wow, Ya'll are really inspiring me to get to work on some stuff. thanks! Love it By the way.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, so I'm new at this whole make your own heads thing. Is that just clay that you've painted? If so, dDo you bake it and then paint it? Are you concerned about having something so breakable in your yard? 

If not, what is it then? I'm so confused with the question of, what to do after I sculpt it? :googly:

Please forgive my simple questions, but I haven't decided on what to do yet. I thought about sculpting and then brusing it with latex for a mold, but then I don't know what to do with that either. Any help is great!

Oh, and this guy...LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow just wow that looks awesome


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It is clay. It is not fired. It is an air dry clay called paperclay. It is quite durable. I am not very concerned with having it in my display since no one will be touching it. All of my pieces are one of a kind so I do not make molds of them. There are some great mold making resources out there. I would recommend Mark Alfrey's DVD

And thank you 

Krough



PirateChris said:


> Okay, so I'm new at this whole make your own heads thing. Is that just clay that you've painted? If so, dDo you bake it and then paint it? Are you concerned about having something so breakable in your yard?
> 
> If not, what is it then? I'm so confused with the question of, what to do after I sculpt it? :googly:
> 
> ...


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats freaking awesome!


----------

